# Pulling carpet....



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I can't remember how old your pup is - but I have a few suggestions (I'm assuming she is in the teething stage, 4-7 months old?):

1. Put up baby gates or tether her to you when you're watching TV so she can't get access to that area. She knows it's a source of some good chewing now and she will probably go back to get out some more threads. The bitter spray will help. This is like Shala and my bathroom vanity corner. Her favourite spot in the bathroom was right beside it and I would watch her almost mindlessly start chewing on it when she was lying there (she was obviously teething). It was the only thing she ever chewed, but thankfully, she was never in the bathroom unless I was in there getting ready, so I caught her every time. I used a LOT of Bitter Yuck (worked better for us than Bitter Apple) and just watched her like a hawk.

2. If you can't prevent her from getting to the spot, is there something you could lay down over that threshold for the duration of this chewing phase? Maybe just one of those plastic coverings (you know what I mean? People sometimes use them in high traffic areas). Even another cheap throw rug? Anything to block that edge of the carpet from her view and teeth.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

She's almost 8 months. I like to think I do a good job of eagle eyeing her and then something like this happens! I like the idea of a throw rug over that area too. Thank you!

I think all of her adult teeth are in but I'm not positive.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

My Castle was a carpet puller, too. It's really the only damage he did, but I did have to replace my carpets finally. BUT, the main issue was that it was berber carpet with loose edges in the first place. I second the suggestion to get a plastic runner or car floor mat and put it down over the spot to see if that helps.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Yes you need to be vigilant to catch her in the act, or crate her when she's unsupervised.
A clear plastic runner, or area rug might help in the short term.
Our daughters Lab completely destroyed the carpet on a short (4 steps) flight of stairs one day at our last house.

Mike D


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

She hasn't been destructive with anything else at all. She wasn't alone, I was within a few feet of her when I caught her so it wasn't separation anxiety like I've read about elsewhere.

It's also not a lack of other things to occupy her. My living room looks like a toddlers playroom most days. She has plenty of toys, tennis balls and bones. I never ever leave her loose in the house when I'm not in the same room with her. I always always crate her when I can't watch her. I'll follow the advice you've all given and hopefully this behavior will stop. 

An upset husband and a potentially unhappy landlord are not anything I want to deal with.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

We had a incident with Chloe. She chewed and put a hole in the carpet on the landing of the stairs. Totally out of the blue. It happened when my mom went to take a shower. She puts a area rug on the landing so she doesn't go back. If it's possible you could also put a gate up. I know how you feel because we are going to be selling our house in the next year or so.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

FL-Gena said:


> *She hasn't been destructive with anything else at all. She wasn't alone, I was within a few feet of her when I caught her so it wasn't separation anxiety like I've read about elsewhere.
> *
> It's also not a lack of other things to occupy her. My living room looks like a toddlers playroom most days. She has plenty of toys, tennis balls and bones. I never ever leave her loose in the house when I'm not in the same room with her. I always always crate her when I can't watch her. I'll follow the advice you've all given and hopefully this behavior will stop.
> 
> An upset husband and a potentially unhappy landlord are not anything I want to deal with.


Nope - she just has found something she likes to do.  Shala used to start to chew the bathroom vanity corner when I was standing right there, too. They don't see it as mischievous or bad behavior that they need to hide. Hope the rug over it - or whatever you decide to do - helps!


----------



## anamcouto (Aug 15, 2015)

*Ahoooohhh Ella is doing similar thing*



FL-Gena said:


> She hasn't been destructive with anything else at all. She wasn't alone, I was within a few feet of her when I caught her so it wasn't separation anxiety like I've read about elsewhere.
> 
> It's also not a lack of other things to occupy her. My living room looks like a toddlers playroom most days. She has plenty of toys, tennis balls and bones. I never ever leave her loose in the house when I'm not in the same room with her. I always always crate her when I can't watch her. I'll follow the advice you've all given and hopefully this behavior will stop.
> 
> An upset husband and a potentially unhappy landlord are not anything I want to deal with.


Ella turns 8months and she chewed last night on the desk leg, she attempts also the carpet, she wasn't a chewer before but when we went on vacations last month there a couple of events. I was right next to her when she did it 

Got so upset that I even gave her a touch on her head for doing it (not a real smack or even close to one)

Today took her to swim at 6am to see if she is more tired (she doesn't exercise much due to a knee injury that we are waiting to have surgery so I'm guessing she was upset and bored despite all the toys and chewers)

Thinking on how to step up the game. Besides spraying with bitter apple or even applying a small bit of chilli would you consider putting something on top of that area? Another rug maybe or just a chair or something?

Can't be teething righ? 8 months is too old for that


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I suspect your pup is teething. Max liked to chew drywall. We found a paste made with cayenne pepper was an effective deterrent. Max seemed to enjoy the taste of bitter apple spray.


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

Zelda pulled the carpet up for a few weeks. A couple applications of bitter apple and patience and she outgrew it. She only did it when I wasn't home - Grace's behavior is much easier to manage!


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Max's Dad said:


> I suspect your pup is teething. Max liked to chew drywall. We found a paste made with cayenne pepper was an effective deterrent. Max seemed to enjoy the taste of bitter apple spray.


I'm also wondering if she's still teething because her breath has an offensive odor again. That's only happened when she's teething.

She does not like bitter apple at all! My husband read about a chili pepper spray also. I'm worried that it may stain the carpet. I'm going to try the throw rug over that spot and see it if works. We're away from the house and that spot until the weekend so keep fingers crossed!

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Cutest carpet destroyer ever?? Her cohort there is not her partner in crime this time.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

She really is beautiful


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks Jen! I love that girl


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

So cute. Her bestie is cute too.


----------



## tessmk (Aug 30, 2015)

We always thought we did the right thing to prevent this, but obviously we did not. Our bridge baby, Dakota, must have destroyed half a dozen door mats in a 10+ year span; from puppyhood to adulthood. Not quite sure why she could go a year without touching one, but I guess when she felt the need...she'd do the deed. Don't know if our 19 week old Quinsy will have the same fascination. I guess only time will tell. Good luck!!! Your baby is stunning!!!!


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

She's leaving memories. lol
I've had the same experience and just covered it with a rug...she stopped.
Like many others said give her something to chew on. She might be about full grown, but she's still a puppy


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

What a special picture of her and Cooper! It looks as if little Cooper really needed a friend, and she is the perfect one!

I can't wait to come down and see her again ... hopefully very soon!


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

Tosh's Legacy said:


> What a special picture of her and Cooper! It looks as if little Cooper really needed a friend, and she is the perfect one!
> 
> I can't wait to come down and see her again ... hopefully very soon!


Anytime! Just let me know so I can take her to work with me. You're welcome to come to the house too, whatever is easiest for you.


----------



## carolinehansen (Sep 16, 2015)

I have been dealing with my four and half month old puppy pulling up carpet, too. We tried apple bitter which works for an individual spot, but he will just go and find a new one. He only pulls carpet out at the corners of each room. We had to put bricks down over the parts he has destroyed and the other corners we knew he eventually would get to and the habit has (hopefully) stopped.


----------



## FL-Gena (Mar 18, 2015)

I wanted to follow up and say that I put a long runner type rug over that area and she isn't pulling it anymore! Thanks for the tip, it seems to be working.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

FL-Gena said:


> I wanted to follow up and say that I put a long runner type rug over that area and she isn't pulling it anymore! Thanks for the tip, it seems to be working.


And once she is older and past the chewing stage, you'll be able to remove the runner and she probably will never pull the threads again. But I'd leave it covered for several months for sure. Let her forget about it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Grace*



FL-Gena said:


> I wanted to follow up and say that I put a long runner type rug over that area and she isn't pulling it anymore! Thanks for the tip, it seems to be working.


So glad that Grace has stopped this! Glad you found a solution!


----------



## ashannon91 (Nov 27, 2015)

FL-Gena said:


> Cutest carpet destroyer ever?? Her cohort there is not her partner in crime this time.


I'd recognize that same carpet pullin face anyday : So similar!!


----------

